# library refinish



## eews (Apr 18, 2007)

recently completed a refinish of a middle school library.
took it from light oak to a med cherry
1000 sq ft of cabinets and 200 shelves
prepped and stained by hand
sealed and topcoated via hvlp spray


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice work. What products did you use?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eews (Apr 18, 2007)

we made our own stain using Japan colors, minerals spirits and BLO

washcoated/sealed with Sealcoat shellac; 

topcoated with Ilva 2K


----------

